# WE BUY GOLD http://www.***.com/



## peter i (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd rather say:

"YOU POST SPAM"

(But if you have cleared it with ADMIN first, I rest my case)


----------



## ME CO (Apr 22, 2008)

We should all be so lucky as to be able to pay so cheaply for precious metals. Next time I see one of them 3 page ads in the paper that that travelling sideshow is coming to town I may hang out in the parking lot and see ifn I can turn all my FRNs into gold and silver haha. HH Mark


----------

